# how do i slow down the fast current of my filter?



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

my filter is really fast and strong..and last time i had a betta he had a hard time swimming against the current and when he biult his bubblenest, it lew the bubbles around the tank! do u guys know any techniques to slow down the current? i dont want to have to buy another filter!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had success with tying a thicker nylon stocking around the intake. Look up DIY Filter baffle and you will probably find some more ideas.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Use this: http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php

and you can add these to your intake tube: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752987


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i was about to ask the same questions TY anglescar!


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you, that was really helpful!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

If i put a sponge where the water comes down would that ok?


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

You mean for a waterfall type filter? I don't know I've never tried, but the bottle one really works.  I've had it set up on all my tanks.


----------

